# Best Strongest Windproof Umbrellas: Davek vs Blunt vs Senz



## smuller (May 17, 2014)

Hi all,

Just wanna share the strongest umbrellas I have in my collection and perhaps you can share your experience with the best umbrella's out there

The strongest collapsible umbrellas I have:
1. Senz Automatic https://senzumbrellas.com.au/products/senz-automatic
2. Davek Solo https://davekny.com/products/the-davek-solo-2
3. Davek mini https://davekny.com/collections/umbrellas2/products/the-davek-mini

The strongest big size umbrellas I have:
1. Senz XL https://senzumbrellas.com.au/products/senz-xl
2. Blunt Classic https://www.bluntumbrellas.com.au/products/blunt
3. Davek Elite https://davekny.com/collections/mini-related-items/products/the-davek-elite

For all the pictures look here: https://s1222.photobucket.com/user/stevemuller/library/The best strongest Umbrellas

Slideshow from all the pictures: https://s1222.photobucket.com/user/stevemuller/slideshow/The best strongest Umbrellas

The 2 strongest are definitely the Senz XL and the Blunt classic (both are +100km storm proof).
My 2 favorite are actually the Davek Solo and Elite version. Very strong umbrella's as well but with a lifetime warranty.

Also a very good review I like to share with you can be found here: https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-umbrella/


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Good collection. Although I havent seen the Senz before, they look robust. I have always gone towards Fox in the UK - https://www.foxumbrellas.co.uk/acatalog/RS1-Ash-Crook-Solid-Umbrella.html#SID=21


----------



## smuller (May 17, 2014)

Well Fox and Briggs are beautiful umbrellas and probably from another league

Senz umbrellas are indeed robust, check this video out:


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

The best and most-robust umbrellas I've ever owned have been a pair identified as "Cutter & Buck" and purchased as a pair (oversized collapsible and 60" golf umbrella) from Costco about 3 years ago for I believe less than $20. (I believe they were made by Shedrain.) They are nowhere near as elegant as the examples pictured above, however, any of which would be a fine choice for the man who wishes to display a sense of style in his rain protection commensurate with his clothing.


----------



## smuller (May 17, 2014)

MaxBuck said:


> The best and most-robust umbrellas I've ever owned have been a pair identified as "Cutter & Buck" and purchased as a pair (oversized collapsible and 60" golf umbrella) from Costco about 3 years ago for I believe less than $20. (I believe they were made by Shedrain.) They are nowhere near as elegant as the examples pictured above, however, any of which would be a fine choice for the man who wishes to display a sense of style in his rain protection commensurate with his clothing.


They look pretty nice:


----------



## scholl43 (Jul 22, 2013)

Does anyone know who regularly sells Daveks? Neiman Marcus is the only store I've seen so far. I want to keep an eye out for big sales that might include a Davek solo.


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

jeffreyc said:


> Good collection. Although I havent seen the Senz before, they look robust. I have always gone towards Fox in the UK - https://www.foxumbrellas.co.uk/acatalog/RS1-Ash-Crook-Solid-Umbrella.html#SID=21


I love my Fox umbrella. I got a silver-coloured rabbit's head (black canopy) and the missus was so enamoured she started an instagram account for him (so many people stopped me on the street and in bars to ask about him he ended up getting named Fred) which I've since continued posting on: https://instagram.com/fred_and_rosie Then when Fox came to Hong Kong earlier in the year for their annual trunk show I got her a custom piece with a matching gold-coloured rabbit's head (named Rosie by the good chaps at Fox) and a green canopy with one segment in a sort of sunflower pattern. My next umbrella will hopefully be another Fox, this time I want a solid stick.

I'm a little leery of windproof umbrellas because I've never seen one last for more than 10 seconds here. In a typical typhoon the wind gusts hit 180km/h. I close my umbrella during the typhoon because (a) the winds are going to destroy it, and (b) the rian is basically hitting me horizontally and an umbrella doesn't help. I just try to get home as soon as possible with as little damage as possible.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Years ago I purchased a Totes windproof umbrella for less than $30, as I recall, and have since had it replaced three times at no cost to me. In the past decade I've mostly gotten away from carrying an umbrella and have not had the need to replace it a fourth time. Do they still honor those lifetime guarantees? In any event, the price I paid seems to have been money well spent! :icon_scratch:


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Years ago I purchased a Totes windproof umbrella for less than $30, as I recall, and have since had it replaced three times at no cost to me. In the past decade I've mostly gotten away from carrying an umbrella and have not had the need to replace it a fourth time. Do they still honor those lifetime guarantees? In any event, the price I paid seems to have been money well spent! :icon_scratch:


That is insane value for money, particularly with three replacements already.


----------



## ajasont (Mar 25, 2014)

scholl43 said:


> Does anyone know who regularly sells Daveks? Neiman Marcus is the only store I've seen so far. I want to keep an eye out for big sales that might include a Davek solo.


I bought mine at an Allen Edmonds store and they are listed as one of the authorized retailers on Davek's site. I will say after 2 years with my Solo, one of the metal extensions for the canopy snapped from a bad gust of wind so I am unsure as to whether or not I'd give it a strong recommendation. The umbrella still works for the most part, just that part of the canopy is droopy, and the damage should be covered by their warranty but I am a bit annoyed at the break given I don't consider NYC all that windy of a city.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm really glad I checked in to this thread because living in Chicago, a good umbrella is a must. Those who have walked the streets here know that one can turn a corner and be in a virtual wind tunnel. Crossing Wabash under the tracks is one such place, another is by the Sears Tower.

For years I owned a Wind Pro and have been satisfied with it. I've had two of them blow out on me and each time, Nordstrom has gladly replaced them. 

I've seen the Davek's at NM and other retailers and have wondered wearing paying >$100 would get me better performance and it seems as though they are just as prone to failure as umbrellas 1/2 the price.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. Indeed, it was those "mean streets of Chicago," or perhaps I should say winds, that claimed the lives of my first three Totes!


----------

